# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Beretta A400 Extreme plus

## R93

I am not usually a Beretta fan as far as semi shotguns go. Love some of their double guns.
Picked one of these up a while ago in a shop and it just felt right in every aspect that I would look for in a good semi, even a good clay gun.
I have been shooting my last few duck seasons with my 21" versamax 3gun shotgun and loved using it. Gun grabbers got that for 500 bucks more than I payed for it
These days, I only really put any effort into duck shooting for my son and a mate that joins us. I am mad keen on upland game and enjoy working my dog but I dont do as much as I would like, because I have to travel a bit to enjoy any good shooting. The Beretta wouldnt be my choice if I wasnt going to be doing more waterfowl than upland but I see it as a good compromise.
I can get my hands on a brand new Extreme Plus in black synthetic and if I wanna shoot some clays it wont wind up the fudds, as much as a camo gun.

Anyone else running one that can shed any pro or cons for the gun?


Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Krameranzac

I don’t own one but have shot them a few times. 28 gram target loads felt like shooting a .223. Very impressive.

----------


## mcche171

I have one and love it. (disclaimer - yes i do work for Beretta) but i bought mine last season and have only just started with them, so i cannot be seen as brand bashing. 

I do sporting clays, goose culling and duck shooting and it just does it all so well. Since the last one they have upgraded the recoils system, extended chokes and enlarged the controls for ease of use. However, it is the new barrel profile and rib that makes all the difference. 

Beretta stole the Benelli step rib profile, allowing the shooter to have more of a head up mount, in turn, seeing more of the target whether it be a clay or a duck. 

Secondly, they use the longer forcing cones from their competition line. This reduces perceived recoil and creates a better shot pattern. 

My brother has done exactly as you are suggestion. He is running a black model for everything so as to not annoy the old proper boys at some of the shoots. 

You wont be disappointed.

----------


## HUNTY

over the last 10 years i have owned a few semi auto's, Fabarm, which was a great gun but got bored with it and brought a Benelli M2, an over priced piece of shit to be fair. a Benelli Venci, looks ugly but handles good, have still got it for the daughter to use, and a Baretta a400 which i have had for about the last 3-4 years, i won't be needing another shotgun as it just fits, swings nicely and it only misses when i don't aim properly :ORLY: , jokes aside i think they are streets ahead of a lot of other shotguns, but they still have to fit and they won't suit everyone.

----------


## PerazziSC3

Yes I have had one for a number of years. Hasn't really done a lot of work as I haven't chased ducks that hard down south. Great soft shooting gun, I would happily shoot Clay's with it.

Have used a pattern master choke but have gone back to the factory ones now.

Only downside, like all gas guns, is it's a bit heavy. Wouldn't be my choice if I was doing a heap of walking upland game but will certainly still be up to the task

----------


## jakewire

Have you looked at what could possibly the best of both worlds  @R93 if you wish to chase the birds with the dog and occasionally duck shoot with son and mates and occasional clay etc

The Beretta A400 Upland
https://broncos.co.nz/hunting/firear...400-upland-12g

I haven't yet owned a Beretta that fitted me properly, sliver pigeon [Didn't even get this one out of the shop] , just terrible for me, but  extrema, 391, both  gone for a Miroku double  and  Browning semi , but that just me.

The above maybe a good compromise and not bad looking to boot.
Just a thought.

----------


## R93

> Have you looked at what could possibly the best of both worlds  @R93 if you wish to chase the birds with the dog and occasionally duck shoot with son and mates and occasional clay etc
> 
> The Beretta A400 Upland
> https://broncos.co.nz/hunting/firear...400-upland-12g
> 
> I haven't yet owned a Beretta that fitted me properly, sliver pigeon [Didn't even get this one out of the shop] , just terrible for me, but  extrema, 391, both  gone for a Miroku double  and  Browning semi , but that just me.
> 
> The above maybe a good compromise and not bad looking to boot.
> Just a thought.


It's a very sensible idea but I'm a bit weird and love a heavy chunky gun. Suits my style of shooting.
Not saying the Plus is heavy but maybe more so chunky.
I will buy the one I had a play with. 
I was sold on the fit as soon as I picked it up and mounted the gun. 
It actually felt like it fit better than my old F3.

When working the dog I am pretty relaxed and trust him to do his thing. 
If I miss out on the odd bird because I'm tired and carrying the gun over my shoulder, I can live with it 


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nathan F

Yes have A400 Extreme and its a great gun . The softest shooting gun ive had and been faultlessly reliable . 
 @Tikka7mm08 brought one too at the same time.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yep we got the Plus... I has the A400 before the Plus. Both superb, very pointy...I find them on the light side but use a SV10 for clays...

One thing I wish they kept on the Plus is the mag cut-off. They dropped this and I think it was cost cutting.

----------


## Gapped axe

That was a fantastic tribute tonight for Chris Ziegler on tv Duke channel. He had plenty to say about the A400 Beretta. It certainly impressed him, Scully, Dulley and co. Would watch that again for sure.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Saw him at the secondary nationals last year and had a chat. Good positive guy.

----------


## McNotty

Can't rate them highly enough, have had quite a few semis, Fabarm, Browning, Remington. All good guns but would always choose the Beretta. We all run them, couple boys don't clean them all season and they just keep on trucking, if that's your style.

----------


## R93

> Yep we got the Plus... I has the A400 before the Plus. Both superb, very pointy...I find them on the light side but use a SV10 for clays...
> 
> One thing I wish they kept on the Plus is the mag cut-off. They dropped this and I think it was cost cutting.


Mag cut off? For clays?

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

No. I "use a SV10 for clays."

----------


## mikee

I shot one a little bit on clays, really liked it but got sick of picking up empties once I had finished the station.  I prefer an u/o for all my shooting now.
If I only shot duck I would buy one in a second

----------


## Gapped axe

I have gone from a Browning Gold Hunter to  Fabarm Lion, only because of the deal that was put to me. My best mate has a new Beretta to use this season and I will give it a go.

----------


## Gfootey

Ive got a Fabarm H68 (which is a lion i think) as well as Benelli M2. The Fabarm is hands down the softest shooting 12 guage ive owned and definitely my favourite if I i had to choose between the 2

----------


## Rich007

I went from a Remington 11-87 LC to a Benelli M1 to a Benelli M2 SBE. Shot some clays with a Beretta a400 a few years ago, really enjoyed how it felt when I pulled the trigger, but prefer the weight (or lack of) and 'pointiness' of the Benelli. At this point the only semi I would consider changing to is a Beretta a400.

----------


## The bomb

I run a m2,which I love but definitely notice the recoil when shooting 3in goose loads compared to my mates beretta xtrema but I find the xtrema really long in comparison,doesn’t fit me that well but is really soft shooting.are the 400s that much better?never handled oue before

----------


## muka88

Now i want a A400 plus, Thanks you lot😁

----------


## The bomb

Yea I did till I saw the price of a new one!!will stick with the M2 for now I think.

----------


## muka88

Yea does seem a bit steep considering i only use a shotgun 2 days a year & the remmy works swet, but since when has logic got anything to do with buying guns?

----------


## Rangidan

Jacinda brought my old extrema 2 of me for more than I paid for it so have a new 400 plus for this season. Have shot a few clays with it feels real nice. Looking forward to opening!!

----------


## R93

Just took me half an hour how to work out how to remove the mag restrictor on the new extreme plus.
Seen a funny plastic tool that come in the box so in the rubbish it went with the manual
Got it sussed now.
Fitted the shotkam and zeroed that. Will hopefully get a bit of footage coupled with the aimcam for shits n giggles this season. 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## 57jl

I have a A400 lite  seems to do the job  recoil is pretty good  no bruises at the end of the day so good for my fucked shoulder

----------


## 57jl

PS easy to clean

----------


## stagstalker

I impulse bought one of these during opening weekend. I picked it up in the shop to have a look when in there to buy ammo and it was a wow moment so I bought it lol. Loving it so far. So nice to use and shoot.

----------


## The bomb

I’ve changed from a m2 to a400 lite,softer shooting but had to max out the shim to fit me ,

----------

